# Attention All Aspiring Journalists



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basketballboards.net is looking for aspiring journalists to be our beat writers to cover every division I NCAA Men's Basketball teams. You would be expected to write game recaps, editorials, features, etc. You will be required to attend media day and get one on one interviews with players.

If you are a guest reading this post and want to find out more, we insist that you join the site as a regular poster and post with us first. If you are accepted as a beat writer for us, you will represent us and we would want you to be part of the team. 

Keep in mind that you will not travel. We are not in a position to pay for expenses for away games nor will we pay for expenses for home games. 

We need one beat writer for every team. Each and every beat writer will be screened. All Administrators will carefully discuss each and every candidate before deciding which ones will get the opportunity to be beat writers for Basketballboards.net. 

Our group decision is final. 

For more information send an e-mail and credentials and samples of your writing to me; 

[email protected]

Please only serious inquires!!


----------



## AlbernMartinez (Jul 26, 2009)

SPAM


----------

